# Rahmen neu Pulvern oder Lackieren lassen im Umkreis?



## Vorraus! (19. Juni 2007)

Moin,
wie's schaut bin ich für 'nen Appel und 'nen Ei zu einem alten Rennrad gekommen, das ich nun schön Verstadtschlampen will, als  erstes stünde dabei mal eine neue Lackierung oder neues Pulver an.

Gibt's da irgend wen im Rhein-Main Gebiet der sowas anbietet und auch schon mal einen Fahrrad-Rahmen in der Hand hatte?


----------



## knobstar_deluxe (19. Juni 2007)

Versuchs doch mal bei Nicolai, dat is zwar nich Rhein Main, aber der Post isses egal, wie weit die dein Paket tragen, und die Jungs haben definitiv schon mal das eine oder andere Rad in den Händen gehabt.
Is zwar wahrscheinlich nich umsonst, aber alles was ich da bis jetz gesehen hab, war 1a Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2007)

Bikecolours sind hier die bekanntesten.

CU


----------



## BOOZE (20. Juni 2007)

Wurde schon mal hier im Regionalforum besprochen, schaumal hier rein! ansonsten SUFU!!


----------

